# Is my tiel really a chicken in disguise?



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

He just started clucking!

It's a very low sound, occassionally followed by a short soft whistle.

What's that all about?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Was he in a low positon with his tail up, maybe vibrating his wings a little? If yes, congrats you have a female who wants to mate! If not then he just might be making a funny noise because he likes it, Cupid makes all kinds of wierd noises! He also makes a clucking noise though its a loud clucking noise.


(p.s I know in your intro you said he was 9 months old and male but without a picture to tell for sure I thought Id post about the female mating position just in case, based on the noise you described)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaime and I were just talking about how our little boys cluck earlier.  sometimes they just do it and it's because they like to make noise.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a video of one of my female Cockatiels showing female mating behaviour: http://youtu.be/7OcJUlfhvFU She started doing it at 7 months old.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, my little boy clucks. I was actually calling him a chicken today


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Never thought of posting a picture. Duh!

Now when he starts clucking he follows it with a few whistles and a very pretty song!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Definately a boy! Very handsome!! I guess hes just making those noises for fun


----------

